# Does dexamethasone and co enzyme Q10 mix?



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi - Just hoping someone advice on whether i can continue to take coenzyme Q10 for egg quality and the steroid dexamethasone. I heard Q10 is counterproductive and reducing the affects of the steroid??

I'm also taking a good fish oil and vit E 400ius and 75mg of aspirin?  Is this too much blood thinning with clexane? 

Thanks 

Grace x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't find any evidence on the reputable herbal/complementary therapies medical websites documenting an interaction between Q10 and steroid drugs. Can you tell me where you heard this from?

Fish oil contains omega 3 and 6 fatty acids which can prolong bleeding. They should be used with caution when taking other anticoagulants and taking this combination should be under supervision of your doctor. I'm assuming you are being monitored though as you are on aspirin and clexane anyway.


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi mazv - there's advice saying coenzyme and warferin (spelling?) another blood thinner doesnt work together. Clexane is of the same family so not sure if its a concern. hopefully not!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I thought you were asking about Q10 and steroids    It can potentially interact with oral anticoagulants e.g. Warfarin and cause them to be less effective, so they don't thin the blood enough. Although Clexane is also an anticoagulant it works in a different way and there is no info suggesting that Q10 affects it.


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Mazv - sorry yes i was asking on both . Glad none of them interfere with Q10 . Thx for confirming.

Grace


----------

